# 2011 Ford e-450 gasoline (v-10) information



## dklems (Mar 6, 2014)

My company just bought the e-450 and I got it just a few days ago, so far, so good. I'm not firmiliar with these and had a Chevy diesel for a year. Can someone tell me any addition information or tips for this squad? Thanks!


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 13, 2014)

Check the oil often.  They like to burn it.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 13, 2014)

cruiseforever said:


> Check the oil often.  They like to burn it.


So does my Saturn...  While it's a good car, it eats oil and it's not particularly discriminating what brand or cost I put into it. 

With known oil-eating vehicles, check the oil level often and keep a spare quart or two with a funnel around at all times because you never know when you realize you're a quart or two low. That can be BAD for the engine. 

Also, just like fuel, keep track of how many miles the vehicle goes between oil top-offs. You can catch problems early sometimes if you detect a quicker than usual oil consumption. 

Check the oil every start of shift and every time you get fuel.


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 17, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> So does my Saturn...  While it's a good car, it eats oil and it's not particularly discriminating what brand or cost I put into it.
> 
> With known oil-eating vehicles, check the oil level often and keep a spare quart or two with a funnel around at all times because you never know when you realize you're a quart or two low. That can be BAD for the engine.
> 
> ...



yea, the Gas V-10 drinks up about a quart every 1500 miles.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 19, 2014)

socalmedic said:


> yea, the Gas V-10 drinks up about a quart every 1500 miles.



If not more often. I know of a V10 that was checked in the morning by the shop and had normal oil level. 6hrs later it dropped the motor due to oil running way low.


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 19, 2014)

shfd739 said:


> If not more often. I know of a V10 that was checked in the morning by the shop and had normal oil level. 6hrs later it dropped the motor due to oil running way low.



we have had that, but its abnormal. my unit once used 6 quarts in a week, took 4 quarts just to get it back on the dipstick... FORD = Fix Or Repair Daily


----------

